# iMac comme moniteur pour Xbox 360 ????



## droyze (22 Octobre 2009)

Salut, je vois que l'on peut utiliser le iMac comme moniteur pour les macbook, mais peut-on l'utiliser pour une console ?

Et si jamais quelqu'un sait ou je peut trouver un adaptateur "component (vert,bleu,rouge) vers Mini Display ça serait cool.


Merci


----------



## Arlequin (23 Octobre 2009)

droyze a dit:


> Salut, je vois que l'on peut utiliser le iMac comme moniteur pour les macbook



ah bon ? 
tu peux préciser, car à ma connaissance, pas moyen , à part passer par une carte d'acquisition vidéo ...


----------



## manix93 (23 Octobre 2009)

Si avec la MAJ des Imac, cc'est effectivement une option possible ... mais à partir du 27" par contre  cf le site apple : http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/features.html

"Le Mini DisplayPort vous permet de connecter un moniteur externe, y compris le moniteur Apple LED Cinema Display, à votre iMac. Sur le modèle iMac 27 pouces, le même port sert également d'entrée"

Donc oui il est possible théoriquement de connecter sa 360 .. ou PS3  par contre il faut un adaptateur reliant ps3 et mini display .. mais là je n'est pas testé ni déjà vu sa .. donc je ne peux pas te conseiller ou te dire exactement ce dont tu as besoin


----------



## Sylow (23 Octobre 2009)

on peut le faire avec les anciens 24 et les nouveaux 27 ! 

il est possible d'utiliser l'HDMI mais a vérifier si l'image s'affichera.


----------



## droyze (23 Octobre 2009)

Le plus dure maintenant est de trouver l'adaptateur. Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Arlequin (23 Octobre 2009)

manix93 a dit:


> Si avec la MAJ des Imac, cc'est effectivement une option possible ... mais à partir du 27" par contre  cf le site apple : http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/features.html
> 
> "Le Mini DisplayPort vous permet de connecter un moniteur externe, y compris le moniteur Apple LED Cinema Display, à votre iMac. Sur le modèle iMac 27 pouces, le même port sert également d'entrée"
> 
> Donc oui il est possible théoriquement de connecter sa 360 .. ou PS3  par contre il faut un adaptateur reliant ps3 et mini display .. mais là je n'est pas testé ni déjà vu sa .. donc je ne peux pas te conseiller ou te dire exactement ce dont tu as besoin



merci pour l'info


----------



## gillyns (23 Octobre 2009)

j'ai vu quelque part (je ne me rappelle plus du site) un adaptateur plusieurs connections VERS mini-display port alors qu'apple ne fait que l'inverse (je pense -> à moins que)
Sinon peut etre que l'adaptateur apple mini-display port -> vga combiné à un vga -> 3poles (rouge jaune blanc) ca pourait marcher.
En tout cas il faut en combiner 2 ca c'est sur !!!


----------



## gillyns (25 Octobre 2009)

MISE à jour !
Toujours sur macgeneration il y a eu un post pour nous informer que cela ne fonctionne QUE avec des produits apple. Une bidouille à faire ? je ne sait pas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h51 ----------

j'ai entendu parler d'un boitier d'acquisition USB je ne connais pas


----------



## Groumpff (26 Octobre 2009)

Ca va le faire ... il faut juste qu'un fabricant nous fasse le cable qui va bien !

Probablement une question de semaines


----------



## Y. Bris (6 Novembre 2009)

Toujours pas de verdit ? 
Après l'annonce d'Apple confirmant leur fermeture vis-à-vis du hardware non-signé de la Pomme via le miniDisplayPort, je n'ai lu aucun article ou sujet de forum affirmant qu'on peut utiliser un iMac 27" comme écran_ propre_ (exit EyeTV) pour une Xbox 360 en HDMI... Juste des tas de messages "plus qu'à attendre qu'un fabriquant sorte le bon câble", mais est-ce seulement possible, avéré, et à quel prix ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2009)

Salut, j'essaie d'acquérir une Xbox 360 pour noël et je me suis renseigner et j'ait trouver deux adaptateurs sur l'app store :

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TL196ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3Ng&mco=MjI0MjE5Ng

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB570Z/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3Ng&mco=MjI0MjA0NQ


----------



## gillyns (6 Novembre 2009)

justement le 2e lien que tu as mis : c'est l'adaptateur mini display-port vers vga
le problème avec cet adaptateur c'est qu'il va en sens unique (sort de l'ordi)
si tu branche ta xbox dessus, l'image ne pourra pas passer dans ce câble
peut être attendre une contrefaçon (mouark mouark mouark) de ce câble pour pouvoir connecter la xbox (ou tout autre appareil vga)


----------



## Y. Bris (6 Novembre 2009)

Perso, de l'issue de ce problème dépend mon choix (iMac 27" si possible de l'utiliser comme écran externe, sinon new Macbook et je garde mon écran externe à côté pour la 360), c'est déprimant :/


----------



## gillyns (7 Novembre 2009)

regarde sur google pour voir s'il existe des cables vga vers mini display port NON APPLE et tu pourra connecter ta xbox


----------



## Tizoc (8 Novembre 2009)

moi je veux juste pouvoir brancher un pc et utiliser l'écran de IMAC. c'est possible ?


----------



## tomtom53 (8 Novembre 2009)

et cela ne serait pas bon pour brancher une PS3 ou Xbox ?
http://www.abix.fr/convertisseur-mini-display-port-vers-hdmi,article,127401.html


----------



## gillyns (8 Novembre 2009)

je ne saurait pas dire si cet adaptateur fonctionne en aller-retour : dans un sens ET dans l'autre
il faudrait essayer en fait
s'il marche pour un périphérique (xbox), il marche pour touts les autre (pc, ps3,&#8230


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2009)

J'ai trouvé celui-ci aussi mais il doit être comme l'autre

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TX189ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3Ng&mco=MTMyNjM3OTk


----------



## gillyns (9 Novembre 2009)

vu que ce soit apple qui fournisse ce cable je doute fort que ça soit compatible (aller-retour)


----------



## tomtom53 (9 Novembre 2009)

Dingue quand meme qu'on ai pas de réponse de la part d'Apple !!


----------



## ilolobello (28 Novembre 2009)

Hello voila j'ai juste une petite question etant new utilisatuer sur mac j aimerais qu'on mexplique la méthode pour voir la video venant d'un adaptateur Mini display-HDMI???
y a t il un prog , ou le mac doit reconnaitre ca tout seul?? merci d'avance


----------



## elliotr (30 Novembre 2009)

solution pour HDMI vers MDPPort:

Adaptateur HDMI ---> DVI, puis adaptateur DVI --> MDPPort.

Chez atlona tu trouves ça, environ 280 euros l'électronique et tu peux jouer en full HD sur le 27 pouce avec le son bien entendu


----------



## butok (30 Novembre 2009)

280 euro d'adaptateur ????   


Eh ben, y en a qui se font pas chier !!! fiouuu...   je passe mon tour, je resterai en 720p pour ma PS3...


----------

